# What to do with lime essential oil?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a partially full bottle of lime essential oil that I ordered a year or more ago. It is in amber glass and is still just fine. The reason I still have it is that I never really found a use for it. It does not seem to hold up by itself in soaps. Does anyone know of a good blend that uses lime? It could be for lotion too. I just want to find a use for it.


Also, I've got a couple ounces of that awful pinapple pomegranate...can't remember the source just this minute. I tried it in soap and it the soap was oily...maybe it was a mistake I made, don't know, but I've been chicken to try it again. Is it a seller in lotions?
Can it be soaped?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My Lime & Rosemary soap sold like hot cakes this year. For a 4lb batch I add 2.25 oz Lime and .75 oz Rosemary. 

1 Clove, 3 Lime and 1 Patchouli is a good blend too.

I have a couple of other blends I use lime in too. Get on Rainbow Meadow and play around. That's all I ever do.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have made a lemon/lime bar seated with vetiver and I have also just made lime seated with vetiver. The scent stayed just fine. Both sold well with citrus lovers. 
Tam


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Ginger Lime is good too


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Citrus is notorious for fading, so make sure you mix it with other notes. We made a line of Majito baskets one year...lime, peppermint (because I am not a fan of spearmint) and we mixed in the champagne FO we use (FO work excellent for seating EO's)...it was a huge hit, the scent stuck in the soap but was also wonderful in green lotion bottles and sugar scrubs. We used a green martini glass for the logo. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

yum...those sound like GREAT ideas! That lime smells so good, I hate to just let it set there. Plus, it's cheap too and I'd like to use it more often. Thanks!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Lime with a hint of Vanilla, is good enough to eat! I made a requested soy candle up for a lady, and she said trust me you'll love it, boy did we!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I didn't have any vanilla, or vetiver, ginger, champange, lemon (unless you count citradoria), clove OR rosemary.  But, I DID have patchouli, tea tree, orange and lavender. I made up two logs of salt bars last night and did a different essential oil blend in each one, and they smell SO nice. Clove, vanilla, and rosemary are definately on my "to buy" list. Especially clove, I'm just dying for some clove right now. (Must be the season!)

When I was a kid my mom was a big crafter and we used to make these cool door hangers at Christmas time for people. It was basically an orange with whole cloves poked in it all over and then hung from a pretty ribbon. They smelled sooooo good.


----------

